

NYC Entrepreneurship Week: 4 days of advice and talks for free - aditya
http://www.nycentweek.com/

======
aditya
This is good, because now there's at least 3 opportunities for funding/advice
local to the northeast region:

1\. Start@Spark

2\. NYCSeed

3\. NYCEnt

Anyone know of any others?

~~~
blurry
www.rosetechven.com

www.newyorkangels.com

